
Chatroulette Posts Lawyer Notes In Privacy Policy - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/15/chatroulette-posts-lawyers-notes-in-privacy-policy-for-your-entertainment-and-edification/
======
sunchild
The comments from their lawyer strongly suggest that he or she (a) knows next
to nothing about technology or chatroulette, and (b) delivered what is
essentially a template with standard, off-the-shelf questions (i.e., making
the client do your work for you). I'm also going to assume this generic work
product cost someone thousands of dollars.

~~~
hammock
Have you ever dealt with lawyers before? Ninety percent of the work most
lawyers do is boilerplate stuff, trust me you're not likely getting any
special treatment even if you feel like you are.

~~~
sunchild
IAAL

------
citricsquid
Now if only the site was still popular this might matter!

~~~
pitdesi
Much less popular than it was a year ago, but still pretty popular:

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=chatroulette.com%2Cnews....](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=chatroulette.com%2Cnews.ycombinator.com&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

------
billpg
Someone actually read the privacy policy?

------
reledi
What surprised me more is that ChatRoulette was built by a single teenage boy.

